# Excel formula question



## roadwarrior (May 13, 2005)

I am making some charts. I have all my formulas correct for my cells. The only cell that I am having problems with is: Example: I need to figure the formula for cost + 20%. ???? =sum(d3+20%) I know the formula I just showed is incorrect but its an idea of what I need. Can anyone help.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

adding 20% to the inital figure 
cost + cost*20%

cost(1 + 1*0.2)

cost * 1.2

so would that not be what you type in place of
=sum(d3+20%)
use
=sum(d3*1.2)


----------



## roadwarrior (May 13, 2005)

Thank You for the help. That formula maks life easier on the charts that I'm doing


----------

